# Help with Meat Grinding/ground meat/sausage



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

I think i will buy a meat grinder...... any rec's???

Also looking into making deer sausage/ground meat any tips/suggestions/recipes?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a Waring Pro. It works great. I paid just over $100 for it. It has aluminum parts. The cheap ones with plastic parts suck.
I wait until I have a couple of deer to grind and do it all at one time. I have ground probably 500-600 lbs of meat with mine and love it. Clean up is a snap. 

Mine came with attachments to stuff sausage. I have used it for two years now. Just make sure you oil the blades with veggie oil or olive oil before you store it. They will rust if you don't. 

Also I let me meat sit in the fridge a few days to drain before I process it. I then spend one night cutting it up. You have to get all the white stuff out of the meat. You want just a bowl of pretty red meat when you start grinding. After I get it cut up into small pieces I place it back in the fridge one more night. The next night I grind it. Start with a little fat to grease the blades and then with the meat. Then back in the fridge one more night before I package it. This lets all the blood drain from the meat. 

If you don't get all the white tissue out it will clog the blades on the grinder. If it is all red meat you will not have any problems. Also cold meat grinds better. 

http://www.waringproducts.com/ret/catalog/product.php?product_id=39&cat_id=3


Let me know if you have any questions.

Darin


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

To add to Finger Mullets post I've found if you run it thru twice first time a really coarse grind then to size ya want if you don't get all the white strippling it won't tend to plug so bad.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just my two cents,,, 
For lean ground beef 80% deer meat and 20% cow fat and add salt and pepper as needed.
For sauage 70% deer meat and 30% pig fat and I love Old Plantation sauage seasioning mix

Finger is correct, cold meat grinds so much easier


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Before you grind, weigh your meat into 5# or10 # piles. Measure out the right amount of seasoning for 5#/10#. Spread meat on a large surface and thoroughly mix in seasoning. Then grind. You will get a much better and even distribution of seasoning this way.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

NTKG, the link here is like a candy store for meat makers. WV and finger are correct as is Shooter. A meat cutter I know also processes deer for the county and city and has a professional set-up. He also makes sausage and bologna and stuffs, then smokes. He says for stuffing, he grinds 4 times.

lemproducts.com

They have it all. Grinders, stuffers, casings, seasonings and are as reasonable as anybody else that I've found.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

The Waring Pro comes with 3 different disks for grinding. Coarse, medium and fine. WVCobb is right about grinding twice. It also blends the fat in with the lean better. The key to it is to get as much of the white crap out as you can before you grind.

If you are doing sausage it is better to season and then grind. The meat absorbs the spices. And when you freeze it the spice flavor gets stronger. If you eat it fresh from the grinder the sprices will not taste as much. But after you freeze it and then thaw it, the flavor will be more prevalent. No clue why.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Do yourself a favor. Whatever you buy, make sure you can attach stuffer tubes to it, so as you grind you can do the stuffing also. Wish mine had that feature. That will come next.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Or you can lucky like me and have a bud that has a Hobart  and all the attachments... I think you can shove a deer in that beast and it will chew it up.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Don't be afraid to experiment with different stuff. Add apples, raisins, anything you have laying around to mix it up a bit.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

dirty, we ain't talkin trail mix, hippie ets, screw up a good sausage mix. We were talkin about makin sausage, grindin, stuffin. Like in makin it like it should be made. Jerky might be one thing. But the rest ain't in the ballpark. You do the experimentin, then post up what, how, and what it tasted like. Sorry buddy, I can't buy in on that one.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

We just bought a Weston .75 horsepower off of Sportsman's Guide for $60. The same one at Bass pro or Gander was $178. That thing is hard to keep up with, it never bogs down. We used bacon ends from the Meat Market for the fat for burger. I think bacon makes anything taste great and is better than just plain fat. The hard part for us is getting it sliced down where all the silver lining is off. I think we wasted more meat than we got, but I guess it is a learning process.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

There is a ton of waste but the finished product is so much better and it is easier to grind. After you do a few deer it will get much faster and easier.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Front shoulders aren't worth the time.I weighed one and then cut and trimmed it up. Maybe a pound of good trimmed meat. And this was off a good sized deer.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

I always skin a deer twice jerk off the hide let cool, when ready to cut up Trim the whole outside layer of dry off ya get most of the white that way. Agree with WD the front sholder ain't worth the trouble theys for shooten.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Mike, good advise on the trimming after it cools. If you are canning or cubing, then trim extra good and have at it. If I'm are making jerky, then I only use the eyes of round and tenderloin. Rest goes to canning and cubing.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

The shoulders are not worth your time if you are grinding meat. Most of the time I ruin the shoulders anyway when shooting a high powered rifle. I grind the rest. 

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

And no matter how good you trim, it'll never be any better than how you go at it. Folks say they don't like the taste. I've et plenty I didn't like either. Good meat starts at the time you pull the trigger. Gut as soon as you get back to camp. Or at site of kill in warm weather. If warm, get the hide off and hang in a cooler or at least in the shade. In hot weather, you better be icing it down. Nobody eats beef killed yesterday and deer id no different. At Least 7 days and 10 is better to hang and age. Think clean as in squeeky clean. If I'm hanging in a cooler, I wash it good. In the woods, you don't have the option of hanging that long. If it's cold enough to keep during the day, it'll shore freeze at night. Quarter and put in a cooler with ice and get it home. Gas back shouldn't be a problem, since you've already spent 500 bucks to get that varmit.


----------

